# General Thread??



## Jesse (Feb 7, 2003)

Just out of curiosity,
Will TTF ever had a General thread? Where we can talk about non LotR issues? Like religion, music, TV, etc.??


----------



## Gothmog (Feb 7, 2003)

We do. It is not a thread but a forum called "Stuff and Bother" there you can talk about non Tolkien stuff.

As for religion there are a couple of threads on that Subject.

In the guild of Ost-in-Edhil 

In the forum The Lord of the Rings 

Plus you can find others around the site.


----------

